# Outlook 2010 mailbox size issue, please help :)



## GPtech (Mar 25, 2010)

Hello, one of our users is having size issues come up in outlook. This user gets and sends lots of mail. Previously they used outlook 2003 with same issue. We upgraded recently to 2010 and transferred the pst and issue followed. Daily she is asked to archive to make space.

I figured her mailbox was simply just too big but when I checked size it is only 1.5Gb 

I read Microsoft article 982577 and it says default limit is 50Gb

I also followed article 832925 and it says to manually define size limits in registry. Is that still necessary when the default is 50Gb?

I went to registry to preform task but the path was a dead end.
_HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Office\14.0\Outlook\PST _does not exist on this computer. There is no *Office* folder on this path in the registry
_HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\14.0\Outlook\PST_
This path exists but the only keys are Default and LastCorruptStoreOnly

It says to manually create keys if not there but what if the entire path is missing? Do I create the keys when there is a publicized default? If I create the keys do I create them in both places listed in the article?

Any help is greatly appreciated.










The user does also have 5-6 personal folders that are sizable, they are just inboxes of past employees and are inactive archives, no send receive. All around 2Gb but one is 11Gb. However these are all separate pst files the main default pst that her e-mail account is connected to is 1.5Gb.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Before working in the Registry, try Compacting Folders. This will reduce the.ost file size and might be your solution.


----------



## GPtech (Mar 25, 2010)

Sorry I forgot to mention I had done this with each pst file they are all compacted to get rid of the loose change.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Try creating a new profile for this user.


----------



## GPtech (Mar 25, 2010)

Sounds good. To clarify do you mean a new windows profile or new outlook account?

Is there a way to import the mail messages rather than just use the same PST? Maybe the PST file is corrupted at least when it comes to the file size part.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Either create a new user profile, try to repair the current one or just create a new user account and import the existing "mail".


----------



## GPtech (Mar 25, 2010)

Ok good idea. Maybe the fact that I used the old PST that was from outlook 2003 had transferred some funky stuff along with it like old size constraints or corruption. I will do both. Blow out the user profile and also manually transfer the mail to a newly created inbox and report back how it goes.  I'll try the new account and pst file first because when I switched her to a new computer the profile was recreated at that point and didn't seem to solve the issue but I am not ruling out another try. I will manually create a new pst and ask her to keep this one as an archived personal folder.


----------



## GPtech (Mar 25, 2010)

Going to do this step by step, first going to "compact" all the personal folders and see if the behavior goes away. If not I will create a new pst and import.


----------



## GPtech (Mar 25, 2010)

Compact didn't work I also double checked the server there are no e-mails on the server causing this issue the account is pop3 and all e-mails are deleted from the server on download.

Going to completely recreate PST tomorrow.


----------



## GPtech (Mar 25, 2010)

It was an outlook 2003 pst. It seemed to load fine into 2010, was that a bad idea?

I completely rebuilt the pst so it is native 2010 now and imported the content vs. using the PST that was native 2003.


----------

